# Music and Architecture



## Ommadawn (Oct 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have a question regarding architecture and music that I'm hoping someone can throw some light on. 

I have just started an MA in The History of Art and have been looking at the architecture of Michelangelo. Having just read James S. Ackerman's chapter on The Capitoline Hill and civic planning from 'The Architecture of Michelangelo', I see that the author draws a comparison between music and architecture of the time. It seems similar changes take place in both that highlight the move from the Renaissance to the Baroque period. Sadly, I am not a musician, but I do love classical music - although I have never given much thought to the period it was written and performed in (that's probably not a good thing to admit to!) but suffice to say, my ears are open!

the passage Ackerman writes is this...

'The difference in approach is illuminated by a similar change in the music of this generation; the polyphonic structure which produced harmonies through the superposition of independent melodies began to give way to homophonic forms in which the several lines were subordinate to harmonies constructed vertically to produce sequences of chords; a concordance of voices became primary.'

From the point of view of the buildings I think that this shows attention was given to individual buildings in the Renaissance and together they formed a mass but as time went by gradually they began to be given more importance in their own right...not sure if I have got that right exactly. 

What I'd like to know is, can any one give me clear examples of each of the two styles in music...is that easy to identify? I havent a clue about 'superpositioning of independent melodies' and such like but if I could hear it I think I might understand it a bit better. If anyone can help, I'd be very grateful!

thank you in advance


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I wrote a long reply, which I inadvertently erased, and don't have time to recreate (anyone know how to get something back when your fumble fingers obliterate something?) -- but this author is confusing the Renaissance/Baroque transition with that between Baroque and Classical era music. ("superposition of independent melodies" means counterpoint -- a baroque specialty). Homophonic music generally refers to harmonies defined by vertical chords marched away from and back towards established tonal centers -- which after several decades of confusion, Classical era music codified.

In short, though, all the arts, science, philosophy, and culture influenced each other in any given time period (call it an expression of the zeitgeist) -- a fact which is both firmly established and worth study.

cheers


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

GGluek:

To get something back on an Apple, hit "command Z" ... The "command" key (to the left of the space bar) and the "Z" key at the same time. It will restore what was inadvertently lost. (On non-Macs, I think the command is "Control Z."

Of course, you must do this immediately after losing something. "Command Z" and "Control Z" essentially simply takes you back one step. So, if you make another keystroke after losing something but before hitting "command Z," you won't get your text back; you'll just go back one step (which will be the keystroke you made in between losing your text and hitting "command Z."

Hope that was confusing enough for you.


----------

